# Lamson Guru/Konic users there hope!



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I love flyfishing but am on a budget. Thus searching for "deals" and examining the mid range equipment. I love Lamson Konics and Guru reels but both have a glaring weakness, their weakly desgned handle:










About same shape & feel as a piece of soda straw. Looks like an after thought rather than a serious design. I guess the few pennies they save is that important.

There is hope in a great after market handle by Swift-Current.com. I am lucky enough to get one of the first 'test" handles for the Konics:










Alos one on my Cabelas WLx 7.8:










Feel great and don't slip when wet/cold/slippery. You can get these on Ebay for about same a 3-4 good leaders. If you have multiple spools you can color code with 4 different colors; black, red, green, blue. I spoke with them and they are looking at other colors.

These greatly increase the feel and usefullness of these great reel for "the budget minded shoppers".

Good luck,

Pete A.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. I might check it out for my 5 wt.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Just call Lamson and they'll send you a new style knob like they use on the Litespeeds. They also have a reel "trade up" program where if you send in your older reel, you can get a any new one at guide pricing. I've upgraded most of my Velocity reels to Litespeeds this way.


----------

